# My Baby's Preening



## cockatiel-joel (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

theyre all adorable!!

i am curious, why are they separate? nothing wrong with it i am just curious, thats all.


----------



## cockatiel-joel (Jul 8, 2012)

sorry posted in wrong section moderators please move I'm just learning how to use the tap talk mobile app


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

its been moved


----------



## cockatiel-joel (Jul 8, 2012)

because 2 are ment to be sitting on eggs in the Avery and I bring my tame ones out to see them every day


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ah ok that makes sense. have you had any fertile eggs yet?


----------



## cockatiel-joel (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks for moving it


----------



## cockatiel-joel (Jul 8, 2012)

not yet I have not long had the 2 that are breeding and they were on 6 eggs when I got them but because of the move they didn't sit on them for 3 days straight so I took the eggs out and then they layed 2 more but I candled them today and they have been sitting on them for 2 weeks but no blood things like the photos in the other thread


----------



## cockatiel-joel (Jul 8, 2012)

when I took the eggs out I incubated them but no fertile ones


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

are you sure both birds are male and female? theyre both sex linked birds, which are more commonly females. lutinos are hard to sex.


----------



## cockatiel-joel (Jul 8, 2012)

well I brought them off a guy who said they were a breeding pair


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

if you've yet to have any fertile eggs, i suspect both birds to be females. 


can you get good close photos of both birds? front and back, under the tail, etc?


----------



## cockatiel-joel (Jul 8, 2012)

but I'm not totally sure the Latino is a lot more vocal than the pied


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

the "pied" is a pearl.

the lutino could be male, i dont know. does he whistle or just chirp more?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

They are adorable! Just being vocal isn't necessarily a male trait. I have a few girls who are loud! If the lutino is whistling tunes then he is more likely male, but just calling loudly does not indicate gender.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Lol, we were posting at the same time DallyTsuka


----------



## cockatiel-joel (Jul 8, 2012)

here are some pics


----------



## cockatiel-joel (Jul 8, 2012)

I hope they help I'm sure the pied is a hen as her pelvis feathers are spread out down there


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

you do not have a pied bird. you have a pearl and a lutino

its still too hard to tell on the lutino, but the rump looks like it may have some barring, but i cant tell for sure. 

you will have to go by behaviour, does he whistle tunes? or just chirp? does he bob his head and bang his beak on things? does he spread his wings in the shape of a heart? does he bow to the other bird? or is he generally quiet, maybe chirping single calls?


----------



## cockatiel-joel (Jul 8, 2012)

well Mabey is a girl too as it only loud screeching not like Millie the grey one who whistles tunes all day long


----------



## cockatiel-joel (Jul 8, 2012)

Mabey I should put him in with them


----------



## cockatiel-joel (Jul 8, 2012)

no the Latino doesn't do that but my grey boy try's to follow the Latino where ever she goes


----------



## cockatiel-joel (Jul 8, 2012)

but both the pearl and the Latino sit on the eggs but the Latino stays out at night


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

they sound like a bonded pair of females. both are girls. they will still take turns sitting if theyre bonded.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

you should do lots of reading in the breeding section, as well visit our sticky library to read the breeding stickies since you want to breed 


some good reading here...
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27860


----------



## cockatiel-joel (Jul 8, 2012)

Ok thank you I will read them I tried putting Millie in there cage today and the Latino just kept attacking him


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

because you have a bonded pair of females, they are not likely to change mates if theyre truly bonded.


----------

